# T-34 recovery w.i.p.



## modelmakerz (Dec 11, 2011)

Doing a T-34 recovery using a resin conversion set. The base kit is a Trumpeter an AFV t-34.













































Started getting the base color of 4bo on the conversion ..........painting most of it seperately.




























More to come soon................


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Nice-looking result. Is this 1/35th?


----------



## modelmakerz (Dec 11, 2011)

yes it is 1/35 it is designed to fit any t-34 kit in 1/35 scale without any cutting .


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Conversion is really looking good. Will be following your progress since I have a 1/72 MW T34/85 Repair Retriever with winch kit & as a tank beginner eager to learn. ..RL


----------

